# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  جامعة القاهرة ضمن أفضل‏500‏ جامعة علي مستوي العالـم

## هويدا

احتفظت جامعة القاهرة بموقعها كواحدة من أفضل‏500‏ جامعة علي مستوي العالم في عام‏2012‏ في الترتيب من‏405‏ إلي‏410‏ وفق التقرير الذي نشرته جامعة شنغهاي أمس الأول حول ترتيب الجامعات عالميا‏.‏

 وأوضح ظهور جامعة القاهرة في القائمة التي تضم أفضل500 جامعة علي مستوي العالم, هي الجامعة المصرية الوحيدة التي ظهرت في هذه القائمة. وعقب الدكتور حسام كامل ـ رئيس الجامعة ـ قائلا: أن ظهور الجامعة واحتفاظها بمكانتها ضمن ترتيب أفضل500 جامعة علي مستوي العالم لعامين متتاليين يعود إلي جهود الجامعة وأعضاء هيئة التدريس في تنمية المعايير والارتقاء بها وأهم تلك المعايير هو زيادة حجم ونوعية البحوث العلمية المنشورة لأعضاء هيئة التدريس في الدوريات والموسوعات العالمية ومنها أكبر مجلتين علميتين هما: الطبيعة والعلوم, إلي جانب جودة هيئة التدريس ومستوي الاداء الأكاديمي بالنسبة لحجم الجامعة.

المصدر 
الأهرام

----------


## هويدا

ألف مبروك لجامعة القاهرة ولمصرنا الحبيبة 

ويارب عقبال ما الجامعات الأخرى تصل لنفس المستوى

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

إنه لخبر يثلج الصدر 

اللهم وفق جامعتنا المصرية والعربية إلى ما فيه الخير

----------


## عاطف ثابت عدلى

عقبال جامعه الزقازيق بعد عمر طويل يارب

----------

